# Adria Twin worktop



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

To improve the problem of the lack of worktop I have done two modifications. The first was to fit a lift up flap. The flap was made using the plywood from the garage door which I had previously removed. An ABS tray was made to cover the complete hob area, this is great for washing up/drainer. When on hook up the tray can stay in place as the hob is not used.


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Great Idea Dragon, worktop space is very tight. I will utilise it on my Twin.

Thanks


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have a small lip fitted on the end of the ABS hob cover/drainer tray. This can slot into the table support at the back of the kitchen unit allowing the tray to stow upright with a retaining knob to hold the top in place. I hope that makes sense.


----------

